# R.i.p Rik Mayall



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Sadly passed away this morning.

Absolute legend, saw him twice live in Bottom Live

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-27770266


----------



## jonti (Mar 1, 2014)

He had a serious quad bike accident a few years ago which probably caused permanent damage.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

He will be sadly missed.

:-(


----------



## Desmo (Apr 26, 2006)

R.I.P.

A true legend who brought us so much laughter...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I still remember when Rik and Adrian (Edmondson) first burst into our living rooms on 'Saturday Live' as the 'Dangerous Brothers'. These two characters must have been the inspiration for their later series, 'Bottom'. A sad loss indeed. RIP, Rik.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sad news indeed, still laugh at pretty much all of his work


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I was genuinely taken aback when I heard the news - just 56. A highly original, immensely gifted comedian who could turn his talent to such a wide variety of roles and steal the scene every time. I still remember how impressed I was on first seeing him as Kevin Turvey in A Kick Up The Eighties more than 30 years ago - that's pre-Young Ones.

My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very sad news, I grew up watching him in the Young Ones, Filthy Rich and Catflap and of course Bottom.

He was superb in the Comic Strip's "Dancing Queen."

Thoughts go out to his friends and family, RIP Rik - you will be missed.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Very sad indeed, he brought his own inimitable anarchic style to everything he did and he'll leave entertainment a better place for what he contributed to it ... Sudden deaths like this leave so many people in shock so I feel for the friends and family he's left behind...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Another big fan here. From The Young Ones through to Alan B'stard.. Still got all the Bottom episodes and must look out Filthy Rich and Catflap again for a watch. Big loss for comedy.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't quite believe this terrible news.... I echo the comments already made...

He will be sadly missed, very much...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Watched the Captain Flashheart episode of Blackadder last night as a moment of tribute

Genius

He was also in the underrated Man Down, with Greg Davies, recently. Enjoyed that too


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Terrible news enjoyed all he has done RIP Rick


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I enjoyed The Young Ones but it was as Richie (in Bottom) & as Flashheart (in Blackadder) that I'll remember him best - very sad news & no age at all


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

He was brilliant in Man Down. Good way to bow out.

Bottom went on a bit but Dangerous Brothers was utterly brilliant.


----------

